# Hyatt maintenance fees



## hcarman (Feb 26, 2014)

Is there a thread similar to the thread on Marriott that discusses Hyatt maintenance fees for the year?
We own in Carmel which I know has high maintenance fees, but I have heard the Pinon Point property and possibly the Texas property have much lower maintenance fees.  Just wondering how much of a difference there is?  Would Kal have this on his site?


----------



## peas (Feb 26, 2014)

There was a thread about the 2014 hyatt maintenance fees not too long ago:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=200326


----------



## hcarman (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks for the link.  I haven't been on the site for awhile so figured I may have missed it.  I see the sales agents were right when they said Pinon Pointe had the best maintenance fees.  Many properties appear to be around the 1100-1200 mark - but Highlands Inn (Carmel) stands out as having some of the higher maintenance fees.  I noticed our bill had high property taxes - of course - and a $90 charge for Carmel Wastewater?

Also noted that some properties had maintenance fees go up 15% according to the posts.  Does Hyatt have a cap on how much they can increase in a year?  I was thinking Marriott capped at 10% - and they are often right there bumping their cap.


----------



## Steve (Feb 27, 2014)

Marriott does not have a cap on maintenance fee increases.  They can increase more than 10% in a year, and several resorts have experienced that within the past few years.

Steve


----------



## hcarman (Feb 28, 2014)

Steve said:


> Marriott does not have a cap on maintenance fee increases.  They can increase more than 10% in a year, and several resorts have experienced that within the past few years.
> 
> Steve



Guess it was misinformation we got from MVCI.

We were told it was capped at 10% increase per year; but that didn't mean there might not be a special assessment.


----------

